# Splitter -- 22 or 28 / Huskee or Speeco :)



## upsnake (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok let me start by apologizing for creating yet another thread about this but....

I have read through thread after thread about log splitters and I think my head is about ready to explode.

I have looked at everything from the $999 TSC Huskee to the $2000 Iron and Oak. While I would really much rather have the Iron and Oak, I just don't see how I can justify the price right now.

My background, I guess -- I have a OWB, and have a neighbor that owns a tree co. He is going to be dumping some wood that he brings back from tree jobs for me. 

This first year I plan on splitting about 10 cord (30 face). Then in future year about 5-6.

I think the huskee 22 ton will work fine, it seems to get good reviews by everybody. 

I have narrowed it down to two sets of choices.

TSC Huskee 22 Ton- Model # 401233TS -- $999
Or 
SpeeCo 22 Ton - Model # 401622BL -- $999 - The thing that throws a red flag is it looks like that is a Speeco branded engine? (Could be looking at the webpages wrong though).

But I have seen other threads where people recommended getting directly from Speeco and skipping TSC altogether. 


Or option set 2, if for whatever the reason the 22 ton ones don't seem like they will be sufficient.

TSC Huskee 28 ton Model # 401628TS -- 1,600
Or 
Swisher 28 ton Model # LS11528H -- 1,400


OF those four models, what do you guys think? If you were buying a splitter again what would you choose?  

Thanks


----------



## kodiak (Apr 5, 2011)

*Idle down feature??*

I'm making the same decision between the 22T and 28T. Other than capacity, I'm also weighing the differences in engines (B&S versus Honda). Also, I know the 22T definitely does not have the idle-down feature but the 28T may.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the horizontal shaft motors. Which of these has the vertical shaft? Your motor preference will probably be the deciding factor. I do know the log strippers on the speeco are handy when dealing with Elm. What a great dilema you have!


----------



## triptester (Apr 5, 2011)

The Speecos seem better than the TSC. While they appear similar there are small differences, engines ( Honda GX= best, Briggs = good ,Honda GC = good, Subaru/ Robin =better, others = ? .

In the 28 ton bracket the Swisher model has a 16 gpm pump compared to the 11 gpm pump on the TSC which is important with the 4 1/2" bore cylinder for decent cycle times.


----------



## Scrapiron (Apr 5, 2011)

*"Depends"....*

A friend and I have been using a 20ton Huskee (not sure about age, but at least 10 years old); he recently bought it. It's been splitting just about everything we throw at it. We've been splitting huge rounds (thank goodness for the vertical option) and we have been duly impressed with what it's capable of. We didn't think this "little 20ton" would be able to do much, but it sure has!

As others have said, the tonage rating can be misleading; seems to be more a marketing thing. This Huskee has the vertical B/S engine.

A lot depends on what type and what size of wood you're going to be splitting. Also, think about what is going to be easier to service... i.e. is your local TSC customer service any good?

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## upsnake (Apr 5, 2011)

The 28T huskee looks like a lot more log splitter at least, and i do like that it has the Honda engine, but it is the cheaper Honda, so maybe there really isn't that much of a difference from the B&S anyway.


----------



## upsnake (Apr 5, 2011)

I just wished I would have talked to my neighbor a month earlier, I had a 10% TSC coupon but it expired.  Oh well.


----------



## kodiak (Apr 5, 2011)

kodiak said:


> I'm making the same decision between the 22T and 28T. Other than capacity, I'm also weighing the differences in engines (B&S versus Honda). Also, I know the 22T definitely does not have the idle-down feature but the 28T may.


 
I went to TSC tonight and looked at these two side-by-side. To answer my question from earlier, the 28T does not have auto idle down.

All in all I think I'd lean towards the 22T. It was quieter, has a throttle control and the wedge and foot were the same size between the two. 

Now I just have to wait for the $100 off coupon they send out once a year.


----------



## Como (Apr 5, 2011)

OWB's can take much longer log lengths, is that a factor?


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

kodiak said:


> I went to TSC tonight and looked at these two side-by-side. To answer my question from earlier, the 28T does not have auto idle down.
> 
> All in all I think I'd lean towards the 22T. It was quieter, has a throttle control and the wedge and foot were the same size between the two.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for the $100 off coupon they send out once a year.


 why wait? they will just mark it up a $100.00 by then anyhow..:bang::bang:


----------



## kodiak (Apr 6, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> why wait? they will just mark it up a $100.00 by then anyhow..:bang::bang:


 You'd think... However, these 22T Huskee splitters have been $999 for the past few years IIRC.


----------



## fatjoe (Apr 6, 2011)

kodiak said:


> I went to TSC tonight and looked at these two side-by-side. To answer my question from earlier, the 28T does not have auto idle down.
> 
> All in all I think I'd lean towards the 22T. It was quieter, has a throttle control and the wedge and foot were the same size between the two.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for the $100 off coupon they send out once a year.


 The 22T is a good little splitter.I`ve always liked them.Parts are easy to find too.


----------



## upsnake (Apr 6, 2011)

Como - Yea the OWB can take larger logs, I have a CB gassifier, so it needs a little bit smaller logs that say a CB 5036 or 6048.

I went over to Family Farm and Home, in Mason last night and they had one 22T left. They were holding it in the basement b/c it was missing a part of the wheel, (the rubber seal on the inside of the wheel bearing. 

I had my trailer there so they sold it to me, and are shipping a new wheel to me. 

I went with the SpeeCo 22T. I looked up the SpeeCo engine, online and they sell it at TSC along with the B&S. The Speeco was horizontal shaft and slightly larger than the vertical shaft B&S.


I split a couple of larger rounds (granted it was ash) after i got it home and the oil filled and it had no problem at all. I had one that was 26 inches long, it went right through it.

I am debating if i should get the log catch for it. They are like 50 dollars at TSC.

View attachment 179000


----------



## Laird (Apr 6, 2011)

Got my 35 ton Huskee at TSC and I've been happy with it. Be sure to double check the tightness of the hose clamps etc. TSC is not always reliable in getting them all tight. I doubled up the hose clamps on mine after I lost a gallon or so of hydraulic fluid when the return line blew off.


----------



## reaperman (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never used a speeco/huskee splitter, but it would appear to me that wood and bark debris would constantly get clogged in the track of the I-beam. Most splitters have a open Ibeam letting the chaff fall to the ground. This may not be a issue, but when I'm done with a splitting session, the ground around the splitter is a mess. I'd have to think the track would need constant cleaning.


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Apr 6, 2011)

upsnake said:


> I went with the SpeeCo 22T. I looked up the SpeeCo engine, online and they sell it at TSC along with the B&S. The Speeco was horizontal shaft and slightly larger than the vertical shaft B&S.
> View attachment 179000



Does the "Speeco" engine look like a Chinese Honda GX clone? It's hard to tell in the pics from the Speeco site. My local TSC only has the 22T with the vertical shaft briggs at the moment.

Good luck with your new splitter! I'm very happy with my Huskee 34T!


----------



## upsnake (Apr 6, 2011)

Valkyrie Rider -- Here is the engine that it has. 
SpeeCo 196cc (6.5 HP) Gasoline Engine - 1026588 | Tractor Supply Company



reaperman -- It did have a little bit of bark and stuff in the I beam channel after I was done splitting, but it didn't seem to be causing a problem, but it was very limited splitting i did with it.


Laird -- Good idea on double checking all the connections. I put it in the garage for the night until i make some room in the shed, and this morning there was a small puddle of hydraulic oil on the cement. I tightened up the the oil's drain plug so i am hoping that was all it was.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 6, 2011)

upsnake said:


> Valkyrie Rider -- Here is the engine that it has.
> SpeeCo 196cc (6.5 HP) Gasoline Engine - 1026588 | Tractor Supply Company
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like you got the exact same unit I have. Those motors work well, and sip fuel. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## upsnake (Apr 6, 2011)

That would be the one. 

It is supposed to be nice here on Saturday 62 and partly cloudy. I may take it over to the father and laws and go to town on his wood pile for him.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 6, 2011)

upsnake said:


> That would be the one.
> 
> It is supposed to be nice here on Saturday 62 and partly cloudy. I may take it over to the father and laws and go to town on his wood pile for him.


 
Don't forget to change the oil in that motor after about 8 hrs use! Got some Michigan wood tick rep headed your way!


----------



## upsnake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool thanks for the Rep!!!

Changing the oil after the first 8 hours of use or every 8 hours? Haha
I am assuming the first. 

I didn't get it home until about 8pm last night, so I have yet to go through the splitter and engine manuals.


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like not a Honda clone, but a Robin/Subaru clone!! I haven't seen them cloning those engines yet.

Subaru Robin







On second look... Maybe it is just a GX160 clone. I would have to see one in person and not just pics to tell for sure.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 6, 2011)

upsnake said:


> Cool thanks for the Rep!!!
> 
> Changing the oil after the first 8 hours of use or every 8 hours? Haha
> I am assuming the first.
> ...


 
Sorry bout that... Yes, first 8.:msp_wink:


----------



## Laird (Apr 6, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry bout that... Yes, first 8.:msp_wink:


 
And personally I'd replace it with synthetic.


----------



## upsnake (Apr 6, 2011)

Laird - Not a bad idea. I will probably do that. 

Then after that do you guys change your fluids (both hydraulic and engine oils), annually or when you hit a certain number of hours?


----------



## upsnake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Hedgerow,

Did you lube the beam or the wedge at all?
I have seen some reviews on here and other places saying the oiled the beam.. Just wondering. Thanks


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 6, 2011)

upsnake said:


> Hey Hedgerow,
> 
> Did you lube the beam or the wedge at all?
> I have seen some reviews on here and other places saying the oiled the beam.. Just wondering. Thanks


 
Lube beam? No... 
Motor oil hours? 20...
Hydraulic? yearly...


----------

